
GitHub accidentally writes clear text user passwords to logs - dklischies
I just received an eMail from GitHub, stating that they accidentally wrote clear text user passwords to their logs (full eMail body below), when passwords were changed.<p>Hi there,<p>During the course of regular auditing, GitHub discovered that a recently introduced bug exposed a small number of users’ passwords to our internal logging system, including yours. We have corrected this, but you&#x27;ll need to reset your password to regain access to your account.<p>GitHub stores user passwords with secure cryptographic hashes (bcrypt). However, this recently introduced bug resulted in our secure internal logs recording plaintext user passwords when users initiated a password reset. Rest assured, these passwords were not accessible to the public or other GitHub users at any time. Additionally, they were not accessible to the majority of GitHub staff and we have determined that it is very unlikely that any GitHub staff accessed these logs. GitHub does not intentionally store passwords in plaintext format. Instead, we use modern cryptographic methods to ensure passwords are stored securely in production. To note, GitHub has not been hacked or compromised in any way.<p>You can regain access to your account by resetting your password using the link below::<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;password_reset<p>If you have any lingering questions or concerns about this, don&#x27;t hesitate to let us know. You can reach us by emailing support@github.com or by using our contact form:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;contact<p>Thanks,<p>GitHub Support<p>Ref #19343129
======
ecesena
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16972050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16972050)

------
ibash
Good on them for letting you know.

------
duked
I got the exact same email a second ago :/

------
madamelic
Sounds like someone left a console.log in.

------
path101
Up! It's ugly. I got it too.

